# 4 day old colt!



## wwminis (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a new pic of our 4 day old colt sired by Little Kings Buckweiser, son of Boones Little Buckeroo with his dam, Little Kings Justa Love Song who was sired by World Champion Bay Ablaze. This little guy has a pedigree to die for!

We're thinking about naming him Buckweiser Lite! What do you guys think! Thanks for looking

Bill


----------



## bonloubri (Apr 3, 2010)

What a good looking colt. Love the name.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep! He's adorable and I love the name.



Congragulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 3, 2010)

Handsome guy

Great name


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 3, 2010)

He's such a gorgeous colt. I still love his head and eyes. VERY VERY nice boy!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 3, 2010)

Congatulations! He is a really pretty boy! And I love the name!


----------



## Loess Hills (Apr 4, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]Bill, he is just a gorgeous little guy. Love the color and conformation on your new boy.[/SIZE]


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2010)

Many congratulations, bet you are thrilled - he is gorgeous. Great idea for a name too!!

Anna


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 4, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## Reble (Apr 4, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]CONGRATULATIONS [/SIZE]


----------



## LittleRedLady (Apr 4, 2010)

heck yeah ~~ Barn name BUD ~~


----------



## wwminis (Apr 4, 2010)

I like the Barn Name (BUD)





Bill


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh. You hit the jackpot with this little guy. So glad that Love Song did such a good job for you. Love his name too!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Apr 5, 2010)

Awww.. He is cutie!!...


----------

